# Which would you buy: Sinn 556 or Damasko DA36?



## Will_f

I apologize if this subject has been beaten to death, but I am looking at two similar German watches and would appreciate hearing from those of you who are more knowledgeable about these watches than I am:

Damasko DA36
Sinn 556

Price wise they're similar at around $1k, with the DA 36 running about 20% higher. My selection criteria is as follows in approximate order of importance:

Comfort (my wrist size is about 6.75" to 7")
Ability to hold value
Aesthetics (I know this is very subjective, but it will be a general purpose work watch with occasional duty with a suit) 
Durability
Accuracy

I'm willing to consider other brands too, but the DA 36 is pretty much at the top of what I want to spend.


Sincerely,


Will


----------



## rationaltime

Hello Will,


Will_f said:


> I apologize if this subject has been beaten to death, but I am looking at two similar German watches and would appreciate hearing from those of you who are more knowledgeable about these watches than I am:
> 
> Damasko DA36
> Sinn 556
> 
> Price wise they're similar at around $1k, with the DA 36 running about 20% higher. My selection criteria is as follows in approximate order of importance:
> 
> Comfort (my wrist size is about 6.75" to 7")


There has been some discussion here on the subject.

The size is a matter of taste. both the 40mm DA36 and the
38.5 mm Sinn 556 will look fine and sit comfortably on your wrist.



> Ability to hold value


Unless you are buying below market, in other words a dealer,
watches are not an investment. We do not recommend buying
a watch you can't afford to lose.

Still, both the Sinn 556 and Damasko DA36 do not have inflated
"MSRP". In good condition they sell pretty well on the sales forum.



> Aesthetics (I know this is very subjective, but it will be a general purpose work watch with occasional duty with a suit)


The appeal of a watch is a matter of personal taste. Choose the
look you like better.

I am not from your part of the world. Do men wear suit coats in
Alaska? I think either of these watches would match the occasion.

Still, I think the DA36 is one of the best watches for quickly reading
the time. In that goal I think the DA36 is far ahead of the minimalist
Sinn 556.



> Durability


Most of us have worn mechanical watches in active, somewhat
hazardous environments and had them keep running for years.
Still, I suggest wearing a quartz watch if you are planning abuse.

The Damasko cases are bead blasted and through hardened. After a
few years in a pretty active lifestyle mine still looks new.

The Sinn 556 case is brushed stainless and looks shinier. While not as
resistance to scratches as the Damasko case, I would not consider
it fragile. Stainless is forever.



> Accuracy


Both watches use the same movement. They are reasonably accurate,
but not as accurate as quartz movements.



> I'm willing to consider other brands too, but the DA 36 is pretty much at the top of what I want to spend.


To reduce the price you could consider used watches on the sales forum.



> Sincerely,
> 
> Will


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Punkling

I also considered both these watches at one time. I chose the DA36 and don't regret it for one minute.


----------



## Lawe

You really can't wear the Damasko DA36 with a suit (too tall, too rugged and the yellow second hand makes for a very casual watch). The Sinn is a little more versatile but the Damasko is much more watch for the money... 

What about a DA37? The black and white dresses up a little better than the DA36.


----------



## Will_f

Thanks for the responses folks. Some feedback:

Rationaltime: I can afford to lose the watch and I prefer to buy new. The holding value criteria is a measure of perceived value in the marketplace. Buying new watches definately is a bad investment strategy. Alaska is a pretty informal environment. My profession requires wearing a tie occasionally, but most of the time I wear a Navy officer's uniform. I have my rolex for formal occasions, a moderately priced diver for the rough conditions and a cheap Seiko kinetic for the conditions that might destroy a watch. Consider the watch application as office casual and weekend play consisting of hiking, camping, skiing, etc, but I don't want it to look completely out of place with a dark grey sports jacket and tie.

Punkling: I'm leaning towards the DA as well because of the durability of the case, but is the movement as good, and does that even matter? I know the Sinn uses a top grade movement, not sure the DA does. Also, while it will generally be an office casual / weekend watch, I'm not going to pack a bunch of watches when I travel and would prefer a watch that can be worn with a suit in a pinch.

Lawe, I'll think about the DA 37, but I generally prefer black faced watches. Looks better with my khaki colored uniform. Is the 36 way too casual for occasional suit duty? We're talking about dinner at a nice restaurant, not meeting the president or attending a funeral.


----------



## senna89wc12

I have a DA36 myself. Its dial layout, the yellow central second hand, and the ice-hardened case (gives it a dull and toolish color) hint that it is a tool watch. I however think that with a simple black or brown leather strap it still can become a very good dress watch. The Sinn 556 is way more dressier due to its brushed finish and its case thickness (10mm vs. DA36's 12mm). Now my views about your categories:

*Comfort:* The DA36 is very comfortable to wear and it should fit your wrist very well. The 12mm thickness of the case is not too thick at all. The Sinn 556 should be very similar.

*Ability to hold value:* Both Sinn and Damasko should hold onto their value well. I would say the Damasko should fair better because its ice-hardened case makes the watch very scratch resistant and the watch should remain new. No scratches on my DA36 so far after countless of strap changes. The Sinn's brushed case is softer and will be more prone to scratches.

*Aesthetics: *With suit the Sinn will be a better choice. However, if it is a watch for general purpose for your navy officer's uniform/office causal and causal smart wear during weekend the Damasko will be a good choice.

*Durability:* Both watches are very well-built. If you are talking about the durability of the case then look no further than a Damasko. It's 4 times harder than the 556's case.

*Accuracy: *The ETA 2824-2 (Sinn) and 2836-2 (Damasko) are both well-proven work horses and accuracy should not be a problem.


----------



## karlstad

I would choose the Sinn. Lovely piece with a better movement in my opinion.


----------



## Will_f

Thanks for your input Senna and Karlstad. From what I can gather, the Sinn does use a higher grade movement, but Damasko gold plates theirs. I thought long and hard about both watches last night, with no firm conclusion reached. I did realize a few things though: I don't actually need a tool watch or a dress watch, having one of each already- that allows me the freedom to choose whatever appeals the most. Also, I thought about Rationaltimes's comment regarding buying from the forums- I saw a Minty DA 36 less than 3 months old that was very tempting, so I might actually go that way. Finally, I have reached the realization that I prefer metal bracelets. This tilts the equation towards the Sinn, but I'll have to wait until the 556A hits the market or find a nice used 556.

Still dithering I guess.


----------



## karlstad

Will,
Don't get me wrong, both are excellent pieces with established track records and tons of fans. I have owned a few Sinns and loved them. never owned a Damasko so I can't personally speak to their "fit and feel". I do, again, firmly believe that the 2824-2 is a better and more reliable movement than the 2836. I also feel the Sinn is a better looking piece, which, of course, should be a big determining factor. You are, after all, the one wearing the watch!


----------



## rationaltime

karlstad said:


> ... I do, again, firmly believe that the 2824-2 is a better and more reliable movement than the 2836. ...


You can believe what you want, but perhaps you could explain or provide data
for the rest us us. Except for the added day wheel the movements are the same.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## StufflerMike

The 2836 and 2824 have the same pedigree and are constructed identically, the 2836-2 is de facto just an ETA 2824-2 with an additional day wheel. Both movements are available in 4 grades and perform equally. So where is the difference ? What makes it the better movement ? Pleas enlighten me.


----------



## Janne

The Damasco has hardened case/bezel, which I think is a huge Plus.. 
Personally, I do not like the Damsco Dial. That cross is detracting from the clean looks these watches should have.


----------



## StufflerMike

karlstad said:


> . I do, again, firmly believe that the 2824-2 is a better and more reliable movement than the 2836.


Well, the official ETA data sheets do speak a different language.


----------



## kingblackbolt

Damasko wIth out a doubt... The case being 4x harder will give you years of worry free wear and the dial is much less dull and utilitarian than the Sinn IMHO.


----------



## Bleh

I was having the same dilemma last month. The ice hardening sold me on the Damasko, and I went with the white face because my wife said it was more versatile (easier to dress up with a suit if need be). I ended up getting a MINT DA47 on the sales forum here for a few hundred less than a new DA36, and after handling it, I'm sure it's going to stay mint since I can't imagine scratching or denting it in everyday wear.

I take that back. I'm and R&D engineer who frequently works in a machine shop (tools are tungsten coated, somewhere in the neighborhood of 2500HV) and I wear a Tungsten carbide ring, also ~2500HV. I'll probably scratch it one of these days. But I'm confident that the DA47 will look lightyears better than anything else I put through the same rigors.


----------



## Janne

Bleh said:


> I take that back. I'm and R&D engineer who frequently works in a machine shop (tools are tungsten coated, somewhere in the neighborhood of 2500HV)


As we all can see, Bleh is very talented, as he made is own Damasco! Well done!!


----------



## Bleh

Janne said:


> As we all can see, Bleh is very talented, as he made is own Damasco! Well done!!


I even milled the zulu strap from a solid block of nylon! :-d Talented indeed!


----------



## Janne

The Ice hardening, did you dunk it in your Ice cold Bud?


----------



## Janne

Which reminds me, I think I will watch one of my favourite movies "Ice-Cold in Alex" with John Mills, Anthony Quale and the lovely Silvia Syms!!

OK.they do one of the first Brand plugging ever but it is OK. Carlsberg if I am not misstaken. Whiuch did not sell in Alexandria, as the Carlsberg is brewed in Copenhagen in Denmark, and Denmark was occupied by the Germans!

Anybody seen that movie?


----------



## Lawe

The DA36 is fine, even if you are planning on dinner with the President. You can dress up the DA36 with a Hirsch Liberty dark leather strap when needed (in fact, PM me and I will send you a few straps for free, as long as you don't mind lightly used - serviceman discount). 

Again, having owned a bunch of Sinns and Damaskos, I would vote for the Damasko. 

BTW - try to get a good look at the color of the second hand. I am a big fan but not everyone goes for the shade of yellow.


----------



## kingblackbolt

Those are some great "action" shots of my second favourite Damasko. Your workplace and tools you use sound like the perfect environment for an ice hardened case LOL!



Bleh said:


> I was having the same dilemma last month. The ice hardening sold me on the Damasko, and I went with the white face because my wife said it was more versatile (easier to dress up with a suit if need be). I ended up getting a MINT DA47 on the sales forum here for a few hundred less than a new DA36, and after handling it, I'm sure it's going to stay mint since I can't imagine scratching or denting it in everyday wear.
> 
> I take that back. I'm and R&D engineer who frequently works in a machine shop (tools are tungsten coated, somewhere in the neighborhood of 2500HV) and I wear a Tungsten carbide ring, also ~2500HV. I'll probably scratch it one of these days. But I'm confident that the DA47 will look lightyears better than anything else I put through the same rigors.


----------



## mr_raider

The 556 uses a top grade movement IIRC. I like my 556. It's the right balance between casual and sporty, and fairly versatile. You can replace the black strap with white stitching with a a fully black leather or croc starp and it can even pass as a dress watch.

Either way, you are getting a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## bsavitz

I considered both of these and went with the DA36. The 556 is definitely a dressier look if that's what you want. I don't think you can go wrong with either one.


----------



## Will_f

I'm glad this won't be my only watch. The decision would be a lot harder if it was. Incidentally, I showed a picture of the DA to a friend. The yellow hand really does tweak some people the wrong way. I like it, but my opinion is definately not universal.


----------



## ReXTless

Will_f said:


> I'm glad this won't be my only watch. The decision would be a lot harder if it was. Incidentally, I showed a picture of the DA to a friend. The yellow hand really does tweak some people the wrong way. I like it, but my opinion is definately not universal.


I looked at many pictures of the Damasko prior to purchasing. Upon arrival, I was very surprised at the actual shade of yellow on the seconds hand. I was expecting "normal" yellow and was wrong. The hand is definitely neon. The color more like a highway worker's vest than a school bus, if that makes any sense.

White or regular yellow would have been better, in my opinion.


----------



## Will_f

Lawe said:


> The DA36 is fine, even if you are planning on dinner with the President. You can dress up the DA36 with a Hirsch Liberty dark leather strap when needed (in fact, PM me and I will send you a few straps for free, as long as you don't mind lightly used - serviceman discount).
> 
> Again, having owned a bunch of Sinns and Damaskos, I would vote for the Damasko.
> 
> BTW - try to get a good look at the color of the second hand. I am a big fan but not everyone goes for the shade of yellow.


That's extremely generous of you Lawe. I'll be sure to PM you if I get invited to dinner with the Prez.


----------



## Will_f

I think I just made a decision.. I found this pic on the Damasko strap thread (Apologies to LaserJet for stealing the pic)

EDIT: Order Placed with Gnomon (USA DA out of stock). INCOMING!


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Bleh

Janne said:


> The Ice hardening, did you dunk it in your Ice cold Bud?


Bud? I'd never drink such swill!

I used a fire extinguisher. ;-)


----------



## Bleh

Will_f said:


> I think I just made a decision.. I found this pic on the Damasko strap thread (Apologies to LaserJet for stealing the pic)
> 
> EDIT: Order Placed with Gnomon (USA DA out of stock). INCOMING!
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


Congrats! That pic as really tempted me to go with a blasted watchadoo as well, and it's one of the reasons I decided I could go without a stock bracelet (I'm a bracelet guy too). Trust me, you won't be disappointed. The Damasko steel is like nothing else.


----------



## Janne

Your dear President wears a Chinese watch. He is not a WIS!
I would not worry about which watch I am wearing having dinner with him.


----------



## Drez

senna89wc12 said:


> The Sinn 556 is way more dressier


Have to disagree. Never known a watch thats more a Chameleon than the Damasko, perfectly at home with a suit and croc band then ready to go dig a trench when you throw it on a nato.




















karlstad said:


> I would choose the Sinn. Lovely piece with a better movement in my opinion.


Not sure why you'd consider the Sinn a better mvmt...but looks like Im not the only one that found that odd.



Janne said:


> Your dear President wears a Chinese watch. He is not a WIS!
> I would not worry about which watch I am wearing having dinner with him.


Before the special service watch he wore a Tag so maybe a pseudo WIS...

My 2c, the Damasko is the right choice and so I'll say rest assured you did the right thing. Thats nothing against the Sinn but in this particular show down the Damasko is the clear choice in my eyes. It'll hold up better, better features (case, crown, day/date etc.) and _I_ at least think a better look.


----------



## Will_f

Janne said:


> Your dear President wears a Chinese watch. He is not a WIS!
> I would not worry about which watch I am wearing having dinner with him.


It's not really about the president as a person. It's about showing respect for the president as the leader of the country and Commander in Chief. Even if he wears a Nixon, I'll still wear a nice watch.


----------



## Lawe

Will_f said:


> It's not really about the president as a person. It's about showing respect for the president as the leader of the country and Commander in Chief. Even if he wears a Nixon, I'll still wear a nice watch.


Agreed....


----------



## kingblackbolt

While I think the DA36's are very nice I think the black numbers and hands of the DA37 are much nicer for my tastes... No yellow hand to worry about either


----------



## Will_f

kingblackbolt said:


> While I think the DA36's are very nice I think the black numbers and hands of the DA37 are much nicer for my tastes... No yellow hand to worry about either


The yellow hand is definitely controversial, but to my eye it sets the personality of the watch. Of course, I will have to wait until I see it in person to form a firm opinion.


----------



## gshock626

Controversial as it may, it's that yellow second hand that makes the DA36 a most unique timepiece. It's one of a kind!


----------



## Desert

Will_f said:


> It's not really about the president as a person. It's about showing respect for the president as the leader of the country and Commander in Chief. Even if he wears a Nixon, I'll still wear a nice watch.


Ummm... And will you lookk like you do in your avatar, ...when you meet your president I mean? lol

I am starting to love the Domasko, it just lack German ora!


----------



## Will_f

Desert said:


> Ummm... And will you lookk like you do in your avatar, ...when you meet your president I mean? lol
> 
> I am starting to love the Domasko, it just lack German ora!


Well, I'd wear my formal dress super hero uniform of course.

By the way, since this thread was started I've purchased 2 Damaskos. Fantastic watches that I would recommend to anyone who wants a tough watch that is built to extremely high standards.


----------



## kannome

I wasn't thrilled about the yellow hand on my DA36, but I've gotten quite used to it. And in black light, like at a club, it turns a neat shade of orange .


----------



## LH2

Owned both. Sold the 556, bought two more Damaskos. 

I prefer the durable case of the Damasko, and anti-magnetic protection lacking on the 556. Yes the 556 uses a Top grade movement, but all of my Damaskos have been very well regulated from the factory and kept time as well or better than the Sinn I had.


----------



## Desert

Will_f said:


> Well, I'd wear my formal dress super hero uniform of course.
> 
> By the way, since this thread was started I've purchased 2 Damaskos. Fantastic watches that I would recommend to anyone who wants a tough watch that is built to extremely high standards.


I enjoyed your comprehensive review on the Domasko vs Sinn 556 debate and your recent comments. May I ask have you had your Domasko serviced as yet, and where in Germany?

I had the same dilemma you did and here is why in choosing between Domasko DA36 or Sinn 556a. Not interested in 556i, to illegible to read quickly. Choosing between these two great value for money watches has proved to be a very difficult decision indeed. I prefer the Sinn's size (I have a 6.5" wrist), but the Domasko has better magnetic protection/solid case back, perfect dial, day and date, hard scratch proof case and is also German engineered. I love the proportions and looks of the Sinn's case. The fact that it is stainless steel and not super hardened, like the Domasko, is not the issue for me. I am a traditionalist and most all watches were stainless at one time. Like one viewer said, 'stainless is forever' and it can be repaired more easily than hardended cases. *The true dealbreaker with the Sinn for me is likely to be the see through back case and lower magnetic protection.* Even though the Sinn from what I have heard and IMHO has a better 'SUG' case than the Domasko (in terms of integrity of engineering not HRC hardness) and is rated at 200m WR vs Domasko's 100m WR, I just can't deal with the see through back, and lack of magnetic protection- I feel it is vulnerable physically and to UV light. With respect to movements, I am not an expert nor highly versed. However from what I have read and here the Domasko offers a better calibrated movement that the Sinn and is slightly more accurate, however IMHO this is an erroneous issue with a non CSOC chronometer and both are quality and technically not dissimilar quality grade swiss movements. Although while I have to order a Domasko from the states, Sinn is readily available here. I was initially set on Sinn, until one learned helpful member introduced me to the Domasko DA36. That being said I just find myself being drawn more toward the Domasko both tehcnically and austhetically and I am almost sure I am going to order one with the double AR coating vs a Sinn 556a. Your points here, with regard to ownership experience have also helped me choose between the Domasko DA36 and Sinn 556a.

The Sinn is a fine watch, but it seems more of a dress watch than fullfilling the role of do anything 'tool watch'. If the Sinn 556a had full magnetic protection and a solid case back I would take it over the Domasko because I like the size and the shiny stainless steel. I would also prefer it with the Domasko's dial, minus the cross and the logo relocated to the traditional below the 12 o'clock position, to make date reading more legible. 'Made in Germany' or 'Swiss Made' in the usual lower area of the face would also be a nice touch. I would also like numerated minute indices on the outer dial, like with Rolexes new Datejust II. Domasko if your listening... 

That being said one could argue that the Sinn 556 has all the likely necessary engineering necessities over the Domasko. For example it has better sudden atmospheric depressurisation 20ATM vs Domaskos 10ATMS. The Sinn also has better water resistance 200m vs Domasko's 100m. Long term the Sinns SUG case is meant to have better corrosion resistance too and is more servicable being stainless steel- its also more lustrous, light scratches can be polished out and it can be repaired more easily than DA36 through laser welding. Also with respect to the case, seals should be replaced during service anyway so Domaskos special seals could be seen as pointless. While its true the Sinn 556 lacks 80,000mh or 1000gauss magnetic protection, like the Domasko, (which incidentally is equal to Rolex's Milgauss) Sinn tells me it is as good as a standard Omega. Again it could be considered that magnetic resistance is perhaps realitically speaking, not as important as the other deciding quality factors of the Sinn 556 vs the Domasko DA36 stated here. To further confuse the issue, I have included some comments to questions I posed regarding the Sinn 556, 856 and Domasko DA36. Here are there responses for anyone still considering a Sinn 556a or 556i. This fellow is a real German. Very efficient and intelligent and a true Gentleman...

*&#8230;my comments attached to your points:*
I have done weeks of research... - *I did three decades (ha-ha)*
The 856 - is to large and I am put off by the capsule, who is going to be able service this novelty in 20+ yrs time and Rolex does not use them! *Rolex's watch case technology is by far not as good as Sinn's. Even if you would leave the capsule and never change it, the watch would be better protected than any other watch without. The dehumidifying technology is Sinn's patent and pars will be available for decades! *
I a have considered Tourby Small Pilot, same case as Sinn 556 but solid caseback - But sadly no date!
Damasko DA36 - but has a 40mm case! I am considering it and Someone told me you may be able to get these is that true? *Beside some technically good ideas in the Damsako, there are many "downs" as Damasko cannot use Tegiment technique and is using a hardened steel instead &#8230;sounds great but 1) can be magnetised (very bad for other watches of you collection around) 2) can develop corrosion holes from inside. Sinn has tried this in the beginning and was not happy. Sinn did also work with Damasko for a while but the company has unfortunately a reputation of being very unrelible&#8230; *

All I can see after this is 656, but 656 is big and not too sporty for my tastes.

Other thas this can you make any suggestions??? I would appreciate it... Anyway I am going to drive you nuts. I will get back to you when I make a decision. *&#8230;There must be a reason, why the 556 and 856 are the best selling SINN models, making about 80% of our SINN turnover&#8230;*


----------



## Will_f

Desert said:


> I enjoyed your comprehensive review on the Domasko vs Sinn 556 debate and your recent comments. May I ask have you had your Domasko serviced as yet, and where in Germany?


Wow, that's a lot of stuff to respond to. To answer your specific question, I have had both my Damaskos serviced. My DA36 was regulated by a local watch maker to run closer to 0 s/d and currently runs about -0.5 s/d. My DK11 I sent back to the factory for warranty service on the movement, which they did an excellent job.

Regarding the pros and cons of the Damasko case: It is promoted by Damasko as considerably more corrosion resistant than 316L (the steel used by Sinn). In my experience (at sea in small boats and rough weather for extended times) it is at least as good as 316L, but there have been a couple of reports of problems which I suspect were due to a bad batch of steel and which Damasko remedied under warranty.

The blow out resistance of 10 ATM vs 20 ATM is interesting, but its hard for me to imagine how you would pressurize the interior of the watch to 10 or 20 ATM so I don't think it matters. The seal system for the crown is pretty advanced and will likely outlast the Sinn system.

If you can afford a Rolex, I can definitely recommend them. I have several and my Sub-C is an outstanding watch. The 904L stainless is extremely corrosion resistant and the watches are beautifully designed and manufactured. You will pay quite a premium though and if you're looking for a tough, good looking watch, Damasko represents one of the few bargains out there.


----------



## dhtjr

How is it that the Damasko steel case can be magnetized more easily? Is it because they remove the nickel in the "ice-hardening" process? Just curious, if anyone knows. Thanks.


----------



## Will_f

dhtjr said:


> How is it that the Damasko steel case can be magnetized more easily? Is it because they remove the nickel in the "ice-hardening" process? Just curious, if anyone knows. Thanks.


It's made out of an Martensitic SS as opposed to Austenitic SS. Martensitic can be hardened unlike Austenitic, and it can also be magnetized.

So can the Iron inner case which (counterintuitively) protects the movement from magnetization.


----------



## dhtjr

Will_f said:


> It's made out of an Martensitic SS as opposed to Austenitic SS. Martensitic can be hardened unlike Austenitic, and it can also be magnetized.
> 
> So can the Iron inner case which (counterintuitively) protects the movement from magnetization.


Thanks. My understanding is that this magnetization of the case is only temporary, so probably not a big deal unless another watch is placed right next to it during that time. Interesting issue though.


----------



## CM HUNTER

In terms of case versus case between Damasko and Sinn, not only do I whole-heartedly feel that the ice-hardened case of Damasko is easily as corrosion resistant as simple 316 stainless steel (actually way more so), but the fact that its ice-hardened in the first place means worrying about servicing the case pretty much is a non-issue as well. As much as I respect SUG as a case maker, I respect Damasko even more for being a precision machine shop that makes their own in-house cases.


----------



## StufflerMike

There are different ways to harden different steels (martensitic and austenitic as well). Damasko for example does not use the 316L steel Sinn uses for their tegimented cases. Damasko does use martensitic 1.41.08 steel. UTS for example works with 1.4305 steel. Rolex uses another sort of steel.


----------



## flame2000

So Damasko does use martensitic steel as what Will_f and Mike had mentioned. Which is much more susceptible to being magnetized than the 316L steel(austenitic)? Is this what the posts above meant? :think:


----------



## StufflerMike

flame2000 said:


> So Damasko does use martensitic steel as what Will_f and Mike had mentioned. Which is much more susceptible to being magnetized than the 316L steel(austenitic)? Is this what the posts above meant? :think:


The magnetic properties of stainless steels vary considerably, ranging from paramagnetic, non-magnetic, in fully austenitic grades to hard or permanent magnetic behavior in the hardened martensitic grades. So yes, martensitic steel is prone to magnetism.


----------



## flame2000

Thanks Mike! Just learn something new today.


----------



## StufflerMike

flame2000 said:


> Thanks Mike! Just learn something new today.


Needless to mention that the magnetic field protection in combination with martensitic ice-hardened steel is patented by Damasko.


----------



## Desert

Will_f said:


> Wow, that's a lot of stuff to respond to. To answer your specific question, I have had both my Damaskos serviced. My DA36 was regulated by a local watch maker to run closer to 0 s/d and currently runs about -0.5 s/d. My DK11 I sent back to the factory for warranty service on the movement, which they did an excellent job.
> 
> Regarding the pros and cons of the Damasko case: It is promoted by Damasko as considerably more corrosion resistant than 316L (the steel used by Sinn). In my experience (at sea in small boats and rough weather for extended times) it is at least as good as 316L, but there have been a couple of reports of problems which I suspect were due to a bad batch of steel and which Damasko remedied under warranty.
> 
> The blow out resistance of 10 ATM vs 20 ATM is interesting, but its hard for me to imagine how you would pressurize the interior of the watch to 10 or 20 ATM so I don't think it matters. The seal system for the crown is pretty advanced and will likely outlast the Sinn system.
> 
> If you can afford a Rolex, I can definitely recommend them. I have several and my Sub-C is an outstanding watch. The 904L stainless is extremely corrosion resistant and the watches are beautifully designed and manufactured. You will pay quite a premium though and if you're looking for a tough, good looking watch, Damasko represents one of the few bargains out there.


Yes I over did it a bit, lol...! It is interesting to read everyones' comments on steel properties and cases. I am happy with my DA36 (with special order AR) choice and just paid for it online to the US 10mins ago. I'm told it should arrive here in Australia in about 6 weeks.

Special thanks to "Dhtjr" who 'did not confuse the issue' in the slightest when introducing me to the Domasko DA36 vs Sinn 556a. Thanks also to current owner testimonials on the DA36 and my own research, the DA36 does seems a great tool watch at a great price. I have had used Rolex's. They are great watches, but there is somthing very appealling about buying a brand NEW timepiece. This is my most expensive NEW watch purchase to date. Can't wait...


----------



## Will_f

Trust me, you're going to love it. I was wearing my DA36 today when I stuck my hands in a valve vault full of the nastiest water you can imagine. I didn't take a pic of my watch after the dip (didn't want to ruin my phone) but I did take a pic of the vault:









The watch is clean now









And still looks factory new even though I treat it like the tool watch it is.



Desert said:


> Yes I over did it a bit, lol...! It is interesting to read everyones' comments on steel properties and cases. I am happy with my DA36 (with special order AR) choice and just paid for it online to the US 10mins ago. I'm told it should arrive here in Australia in about 6 weeks.
> 
> Special thanks to "Dhtjr" who 'did not confuse the issue' in the slightest when introducing me to the Domasko DA36 vs Sinn 556a. Thanks also to current owner testimonials on the DA36 and my own research, the DA36 does seems a great tool watch at a great price. I have had used Rolex's. They are great watches, but there is somthing very appealling about buying a brand NEW timepiece. This is my most expensive NEW watch purchase to date. Can't wait...


----------



## rts9364

Will_f said:


> Trust me, you're going to love it. I was wearing my DA36 today when I stuck my hands in a valve vault full of the nastiest water you can imagine. I didn't take a pic of my watch after the dip (didn't want to ruin my phone) but I did take a pic of the vault:
> 
> View attachment 1152735
> 
> 
> The watch is clean now
> 
> View attachment 1152738
> 
> 
> And still looks factory new even though I treat it like the tool watch it is.


Nice. I'll admit I would have taken mine off before the plunge, but I am not surprised that it still looks new. My DA36 made a trip to the office this morning, looking right at home on a casual-ish Friday.


----------



## Whoknewi

i have owned both a 556I (sold it to a friend) and now own a da36 black. I can tell you that the da36 needs to be seen in person to be appreciated, and it is IMO way nicer than the 556 i had. first of all the solid, flat case back sits better on my wrist. the dial is so clear and the printing is very nice. The AR coating is way better than Sinn's, though i haven't purchased anything from their current production runs so YMMV. the one thing that i dont like about the Damasko is the gritty crown.


----------



## Desert

Will_f said:


> Trust me, you're going to love it. I was wearing my DA36 today when I stuck my hands in a valve vault full of the nastiest water you can imagine. I didn't take a pic of my watch after the dip (didn't want to ruin my phone) but I did take a pic of the vault:
> 
> View attachment 1152735
> 
> 
> The watch is clean now
> 
> View attachment 1152738
> 
> 
> And still looks factory new even though I treat it like the tool watch it is.


Thats impressive Will. Those special chemical resistant seals would have taken care of that. It must be a commonly reassuring thing to know you have a Swiss/ German timepiece that is not only beautiful to look at, but can stand up to the rigors of daily life, without having to constantly worry about it all the time. The more I read about the DA36 the more I can't wait to get mine! Especially hearing comments like "Whoknewi" mentioned re the DA36, in that '...it needs to be seen in person, to be appreciated'.

I ordered my DA36 with double AR coating, but I'm having second thoughts and notified the supplier. I was wondering what your views were on whether I should order the double AR coating or just inner AR coating. I am reading quite a few stories of the outer AR being prone to scratches and even comming off in a bad way in some cases. Some guys seem to regret they ordered outer AR and end up removing it. What are your experiences with this, if any?


----------



## Will_f

Desert said:


> I ordered my DA36 with double AR coating, but I'm having second thoughts and notified the supplier. I was wondering what your views were on whether I should order the double AR coating or just inner AR coating. I am reading quite a few stories of the outer AR being prone to scratches and even comming off in a bad way in some cases. Some guys seem to regret they ordered outer AR and end up removing it. What are your experiences with this, if any?


My experience with the double AR has been good. It's not as tough as the hardened steel case, but it holds up well enough that I can't see any scratches in it unless I hold it just right in really bright light and even then they're barely visible. Legibility is outstanding. If you're looking for maximum durability, my recommendation is to not worry about it until you scratch it up enough to annoy you and then replace it with a single AR crystal. Personally I'll probably put another double AR crystal on.


----------



## Whoknewi

BTW, I was talking about the black version of the da36. Also, for me, the clarity of double ar outweighs the annoyance of having a scratched up ar, especially since u can only see the scratches under very specific lighting conditions/angles. My sinn 756 has scratched up ar and it doesnt bother me at all.


----------



## dhtjr

Will_f said:


> My experience with the double AR has been good. It's not as tough as the hardened steel case, but it holds up well enough that I can't see any scratches in it unless I hold it just right in really bright light and even then they're barely visible. Legibility is outstanding. If you're looking for maximum durability, my recommendation is to not worry about it until you scratch it up enough to annoy you and then replace it with a single AR crystal. Personally I'll probably put another double AR crystal on.


Hi guys. The double AR issue has received a fair bit of attention in various threads, and it boils down to a rather subjective criterion--whether the occasional harder-to-remove smudge or faint scratch will provoke frustration or annoyance. For some it is no big deal, but for others the mysterious look of the double-AR "disappearing crystal" at certain angles is outweighed by the drawbacks, however minor. For me and my former Sinn 556A, I did not care for the double AR, but I concede I am a bit OCD when it comes to this sort of thing. My white-dial Muhle Terrasport II has only interior AR, and while slightly more reflective, it is easy to keep clean, and I like that. Oddly, on my new Sinn 104 the double AR seems better, but this may be due to the slightly-domed crystal, or maybe it's just my imagination. My brother got a used Zenith chronograph recently, and at an angle can be seen dozens of tiny scratches in the outer AR; that would irritate me, but it doesn't bother him at all. Some folks despise outer AR, some love it, others can take it or leave it, and some will simply strip off the outer AR if they find it a bother or it gets too dinged up over time. Based on my limited prior experience, I would order the DA36 with interior AR only, but ONLY because Damasko offers this option; in other words, I would still get the watch even if it were not an option. And if I could get an in-stock DA36 with double AR versus having to wait many months to get one with interior AR only, I might very well choose the former. The double AR certainly didn't stop me from getting another Sinn. And like anything else, I suspect there are varying grades and quality levels of AR, and Damasko's may be quite resilient for all I know. So Desert, if you're ambivalent about it, you can always get the double AR because you may find you love it like many others do, and if you have problems with it, it can be removed rather easily (see various threads on AR removal). In any event, congratulations on the DA36 choice! I'm glad I was able to contribute to your decision in a small way. And after reading all your research and comments leading up to your choice, I learned even more, and you have inspired me to consider getting one myself.


----------



## Will_f

For those interested, I found a reference for the properties of DIN 1.4108 (Cronidur 30) which is reported by Damasko to be the steel they use. It's basically a high hardness stainless steel alloy for use in corrosive environments. Popular uses include knives (Henckels, Boker), turbine bearings, etc. Popular to use in high end diving knives because of it's hardness and corrosion resistance.

http://www.progressivealloy.com/pdf/cronidur30.pdf


----------



## Desert

Given all the above considerations I decided to run with the double AR and told the supplier. 'Will' jogged my memory I had a watch with outer AR, which I looked after and after about 2-3 years it developed occasional scratches which were quite fine, only visible under certain light and not worth worrrying about IMPO. Also, I know this is not a knife forum, but Will the very knifes you maybe thinking about with 62-64HRC hardness I collect and maybe useful for your day job, lol!!! They are made in Sweden and are called "Fallkniven Knifes". If you want a Pilot survival knife to go with your pilot watch, check out their flagship 'Fallkniven F1 pilot Survival Knife' or the bigger 'Fallkniven A1 Army Survival Knife'! Best knifes in the world. Damasko also confirmed to me in an email Whoknewi's opinions here that the clarity of double AR outweighs not having outer AR. I can understand and respect dhtjr's opinions on preferring the omission of the outer AR coating though. You have to have what you like and if a prefect glass is what you like then so be it. Nothing OCD about this at all. After reading all of Domasko's technology glossary, I was very intrigued and thrilled to say the least. It was music to my ears. Even a second hand Sinn 656 I saw on watch buys did not make me change my mind and I love the Sinn 656. I have been hoping manufacturers would make a watch with the DA36 and DA37's longivity qualities for years, not to mention at an acceptable price. When I have had some ownership experience of my DA36, I will let you gentleman know my thoughts as well. Will's seem pretty convincing however.


----------



## Will_f

Desert said:


> Given all the above considerations I decided to run with the double AR and told the supplier. 'Will' jogged my memory I had a watch with outer AR, which I looked after and after about 2-3 years it developed occasional scratches which were quite fine, only visible under certain light and not worth worrrying about IMPO. Also, I know this is not a knife forum, but Will the very knifes you maybe thinking about with 62-64HRC hardness I collect and maybe useful for your day job, lol!!! They are made in Sweden and are called "Fallkniven Knifes". If you want a Pilot survival knife to go with your pilot watch, check out their flagship 'Fallkniven F1 pilot Survival Knife' or the bigger 'Fallkniven A1 Army Survival Knife'! Best knifes in the world. .


I own a couple mid range pocket knives. One is a Benchmade and the other is a CRKT. Neither use the super high end tool steels. Since I fly to most of my job sites and tools are on site, I generally no longer take them with me. Lost too many knives to TSA because I forget to take them out of my carry on. I've thought about picking up one that is made of S30V or similar but the ones I have work really well for their primary use (camping).

My favorite is the CRKT M16-12ZLEK. Inexpensive, works really well. The Benchmade was a lot more money but I don't like it as much. The hardness is excellent but the corrosion resistance is nothing to write home about.


----------



## jamescc

_"Long term the Sinns SUG case is meant to have better corrosion resistance too and is more serviceable being stainless steel- its also more lustrous, light scratches can be polished out and it can be repaired more easily than DA36 through laser welding."_

Interesting point about the stainless steel case - I hadn't considered buffing out the scratches and ease of service. If the Sinn could somehow work the day of the week into the design without ruining it I'd be sold but alas I continue to ponder.


----------



## obey1

I had the same questions and decided on the blad DA 36 for its case hardening..


----------



## deepbluesea

I bought both.


----------



## StufflerMike

deepbluesea said:


> I bought both.


I saw you did....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/i-got-damasko-da36-914498.html


----------



## louis_v12

Hey guys, I'll start off by saying happy new years!(a bit late, yes)

Anyways, I've been browsing this thread for a while now. I'm strongly debating between these two watches, they both look amazing and the price range is similar. My only problem is that I don't know which one has the better movement(I'm new to this). I've read that the DA36 has a regular movement while the 556 has a "top" movement. Could anyone explain to me exactly how much of a difference this would pose in the future, say 3-5 years? I would also like to know whether I should pick the 556 over the DA36 for this reason alone. I seem to like the 556A's dial slightly more than the DA36 but I am fully aware that the Damasko case is considerably better. To be honest, I'm more into getting the best value and longevity out of the watch. So I was thinking on going with the DA36 but what good would that be if the 556's movement would outlive it? I just need help from people who own both and know quite a bit on movements, thanks!


----------



## Will_f

louis_v12 said:


> Hey guys, I'll start off by saying happy new years!(a bit late, yes)
> 
> Anyways, I've been browsing this thread for a while now. I'm strongly debating between these two watches, they both look amazing and the price range is similar. My only problem is that I don't know which one has the better movement(I'm new to this). I've read that the DA36 has a regular movement while the 556 has a "top" movement. Could anyone explain to me exactly how much of a difference this would pose in the future, say 3-5 years? I would also like to know whether I should pick the 556 over the DA36 for this reason alone. I seem to like the 556A's dial slightly more than the DA36 but I am fully aware that the Damasko case is considerably better. To be honest, I'm more into getting the best value and longevity out of the watch. So I was thinking on going with the DA36 but what good would that be if the 556's movement would outlive it? I just need help from people who own both and know quite a bit on movements, thanks!


Movement life will be the same. A top movement will, on average, be more consistent over time and in different positions, though Damasko has a reputation of dialing in their movements very well.

Short answer: Damasko has a much better case, Sinn has a better movement. Both are good choices, but I think the overwhelming number of WIS in the German forum would get a Damasko.

Will


----------



## louis_v12

Thanks will, that's about what I was expecting. One last thing, has any of either models received an upgrade/downgrade as of late that should be noted ?


----------



## itsajobar

Sinn on bracelet is the way to go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f

louis_v12 said:


> Thanks will, that's about what I was expecting. One last thing, has any of either models received an upgrade/downgrade as of late that should be noted ?


The biggest upgrade lately is the availability of a bracelet with the Damasko. It adds considerably to the price though. Also, apparently Damasko has recently changed their crystal supplier, which may or may not be a good thing depending on your tastes.


----------

